
The End of Blu-ray - sky_nox
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-end-of-blu-ray/
======
beatgammit
My main problem with streaming is limited access to older movies, and many
streaming services are focusing on shows rather than features length films, so
I can't reliably get recent films either with my subscription services. To
watch a film, it's essentially pay-per-view for everything, and there's not
much of a discount for the incomplete collection of older films that these
services have.

I was promised that going digital would mean I have access to everything all
the time, but that just hasn't been the case. I still have a decent bluray
collection, and I sure hope that Samsung leaving doesn't foretell the the of
the format.

